# CPT code for Pain Buster



## jdrueppel (Feb 4, 2009)

Is anyone billing for Pain Buster Insertions?  What CPT code(s) are you using?

Example documentation:
Under 100mg Fentanyl IV and 2% xylocaine infiltration 2 soaker pain buster catheters were placed in the stump of the RT above knee amputation surrounding an area identified as painful.  Catheters were injected with 5 cc 0.5% ropivacaine each and attached to an infusion ball with 0.2% ropivacain.

Thanks in advance for your assistance.

Julie, CPC


----------

